# The Pinterest Thread



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Link, so I can follow you!

http://pinterest.com/imogenrosepin/


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's mine, signed up today: http://pinterest.com/cliffball/


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been on there a while, back before it was cool  I'd love to meet up with everyone there!

http://pinterest.com/imaquirkygurl/


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Always been a late arrival...

http://pinterest.com/altworld/


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Great, keep them coming!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

I totally thought this was going to be about who wrote the most like _The Dumb Waiter_. And then I was going to be very sad for your commercial prospects.


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh no, don't tell me about this, I'll never get anything done! Too late, I've clicked it.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/nathaliehamidi/ 

I love Pinterest! I put there all the things that are relative to my interests.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it!

http://pinterest.com/susanalison/


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Am I reading this correctly? I have to wait for an invitation? 
_
Hi!

Thanks for joining the Pinterest waiting list. We'll be sure to send you an invite soon.

In the meantime, you can follow us on Twitter. You can also explore a few pins.

We're excited to get you pinning soon!

- Ben and the Pinterest Team_


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Just received my invite yesterday, I've gotta get the hang of this site now and start following some people! This thread'll help.

Any suggestions on what works for you guys would be great.

http://pinterest.com/rasashcroft/


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Am I reading this correctly? I have to wait for an invitation?
> _
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Yes, mine took a few days.


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/bethdolgner/

I even started a board for the first book in my series. I'm having fun looking for pics for it!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Mine is http://pinterest.com/amyshojai/

Lots of puppies, kitties and shiny objects. *s*


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/msmicheller/


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm following everyone who had added their links! I use it a lot to organize ideas for my novels.

http://pinterest.com/sebastiene/

However, I have started to notice my boards tend to be a little more Sturm & Drang (storm & stress) than everyone else's. I wonder what that says about my subconscious... but maybe it makes me a better novelist


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are on FB you can get any of your friends to add you pretty much immediately.

ALSO: I saw a tweet that claims if you do an amazon link using associates on pinterest, they re-route it to get their own percentage. Don't know if it's true, but I wouldn't care if it were... others may.

Me: http://pinterest.com/chrissyolinger/ Anyone who wants a friend add via facebook can friend request me: http://www.facebook.com/chrissyolinger

I am a pintwerp.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just joined yesterday.

http://pinterest.com/jimc1946/


----------



## Peter Joseph Lewis (Jan 27, 2012)

Wonderful! I'll seek you all out. (This is meant to be less ominous than it sounds...)

http://pinterest.com/peterjlewis/


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter Joseph Lewis said:


> Wonderful! I'll seek you all out. (This is meant to be less ominous than it sounds...)
> 
> http://pinterest.com/peterjlewis/


Well, it could barely be more ominous than it sounds.


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/lisafollett


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/texasdeanna/


----------



## Peter Joseph Lewis (Jan 27, 2012)

MichelleR said:


> Well, it could barely be more ominous than it sounds.


I will hunt you down, and when I find you...I'll follow your pins with such relish.

There. I think that's done it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, that did do it.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Joined less than 2 weeks ago. It's so addicting!
Here's my link: http://pinterest.com/hswriting/


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Love, Love, Love... Pinterest!

Just followed everyone...
Here is mine..
http://pinterest.com/tammiegibbs/


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

I only just joined recently, still trying to pin things!

http://pinterest.com/shaunagranger/


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

We had a thread up a couple of weeks ago about how great it is for passive pr or even let fans see what you're working on. I have a page for my besides all the nifty photo boards, I have one for articles, and one for my books. http:www.pintrest.com/lisagracebooks/


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> We had a thread up a couple of weeks ago about how great it is for passive pr or even let fans see what you're working on. I have a page for my besides all the nifty photo boards, I have one for articles, and one for my books. http:www.pintrest.com/lisagracebooks/


Thanks, Lisa. I'll go find it.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm following everyone up to this point. Here's my link http://pinterest.com/mscott9985/

I love Pinterest. Whenever I find a location for one of my books, I like to post pictures of it


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/WilliamEsmont/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in! 

http://pinterest.com/redadept/


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just starting to find my way around ...

http://pinterest.com/wingerbooks/


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

I see this leaning toward food... http://pinterest.com/toddrtystad/


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Just started pinning: http://pinterest.com/jenhilborne/


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, wow! Another addictive time suck! Just getting mine started!

http://pinterest.com/keaalwang/


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm poking around pinterest several times a day. Love it!
http://pinterest.com/readlisascott/


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry to ask a complete novice's question, but I thought it might be nice to join pinterest as it seemed to pop up everywhere. However, having received my invitation and clicked on the link, it seems to me to be asking for too much power over my twitter and facebook posts - has anyone found this aspect to be a problem?


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Just joined so taking a while to get used to it.

http://pinterest.com/mariesymeou/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't done a lot with it, but here I am 
http://pinterest.com/momilp/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

cecilia_writer said:


> Sorry to ask a complete novice's question, but I thought it might be nice to join pinterest as it seemed to pop up everywhere. However, having received my invitation and clicked on the link, it seems to me to be asking for too much power over my twitter and facebook posts - has anyone found this aspect to be a problem?


I received an invitation and had the same problem - they ask me to log in with my Facebook or Twitter account. Now I don't do either Facebook or Twitter, so I haven't even been able to use the invitation.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/kvalentinebooks/

I'm there but I'm hoping it doesn't become one more time-suck. I'm soooo bad with these things!!!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

If I click on your link and then click "Follow All" who is the "All" I am following? Just you or all your friends? I don't understand this site at all!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/bzial/

This site confuses me, though. Now I understand how all those people afraid of Twitter feel (I love twitter). )


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> If I click on your link and then click "Follow All" who is the "All" I am following? Just you or all your friends? I don't understand this site at all!


Each user has a number of image 'boards' on their page. Users create and categorize each board according to the type of pictures they want to put in it. For example I have 2 boards: one for funny pictures and one for pictures to plug the book.

Others can choose to follow an individual board of a user (say they're only interested in the pictures of my book and loathe funny pictures ), or they can click 'follow all' and automatically follow every board under that user.

Hope that didn't confuse you even more!


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I received an invitation and had the same problem - they ask me to log in with my Facebook or Twitter account. Now I don't do either Facebook or Twitter, so I haven't even been able to use the invitation.


When I log in there are three log in opts, FB, Twitter and then just putting in my username and password. I don't log in with Twitter or FB because I dont want to be one of those people who clog up other people's timelines with my stuff. So yeah, you should be able to log in just through pinterest.



Kathleen Valentine said:


> If I click on your link and then click "Follow All" who is the "All" I am following? Just you or all your friends? I don't understand this site at all!


If someone has more than one board going the "follow all" is to follow all of their boards. If they have boards you're not interested in you can just individually click on the boards you like.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/andyraneauthor/

Still a bit clueless about the whole thing.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

This looks like a terribly addictive time suck...so I requested an invite.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/teachingfriends


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, ShaunaG.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's mine! Just joined today...and thank you so much for all of you that have suggested yet another social media tool for me to play with while I should be writing 

http://pinterest.com/claudialefeve/


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Received my invite pretty quick. Working on adding some stuff now...and it's just as addictive as I thought it would be!

http://pinterest.com/elizabaum/

Now to follow everyone else.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

ShaunaG said:


> When I log in there are three log in opts, FB, Twitter and then just putting in my username and password. I don't log in with Twitter or FB because I dont want to be one of those people who clog up other people's timelines with my stuff. So yeah, you should be able to log in just through pinterest.


Thanks ShaunaG, will have a look and see if there's another option.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Eliza Baum said:


> Received my invite pretty quick. Working on adding some stuff now...and it's just as addictive as I thought it would be!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/elizabaum/
> 
> Now to follow everyone else.


Eliza, I'm loving your boards!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a fun place to visit -- and so inspiring!

Here's my link: http://pinterest.com/lisamaliga/

Thanks and Happy Pinning!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Oh, no another thing to do instead of writing. 

http://pinterest.com/alanpetersen

I also have a thread about my book trailer video's board, so authors here can pin their book trailer videos...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104368.0.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

My husband got hooked in less than 24 hours. His observations were kind of fascinating to me. He can appear gregarious online with people he meets through others, but is really very quiet and austere in person.

Ahmed finds pinterest to be a way to "peek" into people's tastes and aesthetics.  Had not thought of it that way, but he's right.  It's really interesting to see what others find beautiful, delicious, etc. As much a hoot when a friend goes after the same decorating style as when another goes WAYYYYY opposite!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

oliewankanobe said:


> My husband got hooked in less than 24 hours. His observations were kind of fascinating to me. He can appear gregarious online with people he meets through others, but is really very quiet and austere in person.
> 
> Ahmed finds pinterest to be a way to "peek" into people's tastes and aesthetics. Had not thought of it that way, but he's right. It's really interesting to see what others find beautiful, delicious, etc. As much a hoot when a friend goes after the same decorating style as when another goes WAYYYYY opposite!


I think it's cool, because it allows people to see the pictures in your head, and in a way that doesn't make you seem, oh, insane.

Can you imagine an intro post here that covered all the types of things we pin? People would back away, and not so slowly.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm there and just getting started. Here's my link.

Thanks, Elaine

http://pinterest.com/ewsaloka01/


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/johnghartness

I've followed a bunch of y'all.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's mine http://pinterest.com/melcomley/ I've been having a whale of a time on there today! lol

Off to follow everyone else.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought this was an interesting article about the iffy legality of pinning others' work on Pinterest...

http://ddkportraits.com/2012/02/why-i-tearfully-deleted-my-pinterest-inspiration-boards/


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

A great way to use pintrest is when you see a cool video or photo you pin to your board, it gives you the option to tweet it. Do it! I've had lots of people check out my boards and follow with no interaction from me. I think it's a great way to integrate fresh feed into your tweets.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/teashopgirl

I'm starting to get more into this lately because I'm trying to find a good and affordable wedding dress. But I can't seem to resist pinning my own books, either.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just learning. I swear it took me a week to figure out how to pin ANYTHING. Feel free to find me.

http://pinterest.com/andresanthomas/


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Would it be rude to ask for an invite?  I've requested one from the site but it's taking quite long


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> Would it be rude to ask for an invite? I've requested one from the site but it's taking quite long


I'd be happy to send you one, PM me you e-mail adress.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'd be happy to send you one, PM me you e-mail adress.


Yay! Pm sent.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to Nathalie - I'm there too:

http://pinterest.com/mashadutoit/


----------



## jeffyo (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's mine

http://pinterest.com/jeffyo/the-eye-of-the-archer/


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

jeffyo said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://pinterest.com/jeffyo/the-eye-of-the-archer/


I like how you are using the images as parts of your story. "Nurse Assassin" and all!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/scarlettarcher/

That's me!


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/kklawiter


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/kaella/


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on there too - mainly dreaming of a wood cabin style home, a porch, and a garden with a tree house! http://pinterest.com/zelahmeyer/

Edited to add that I signed up via Facebook (reluctantly, as I didn't initially want to link things.) However, because it was Facebook I was able to tweak preferences (either within Pinterest or Facebook, I forget which) and it doesn't auto-post every time I pin something.

I was also paranoid about the copyright issues, so I've decided to avoid pinning photographs/paintings that look as if they are part of an artist's portfolio rather than an advert for a place or item. I figure that if the person who took the photograph/made the item is trying to make a living selling it then I'm helping them by pinning it - if it's basically sharing for free something they sell (such as an arty photograph) then I wouldn't pin/re-pin it unless they had something on their website encouraging people to do that. From a copyright perspective I'm twitchy about the whole concept of Pinterest but from the point of view of a creative who is about to start selling stuff, I can see that it can be really helpful to the people whose work is being shared. Because for most people the benefits of being shared outweigh the risks, I decided that it's something I'm OK with as long as I ask myself in each case whether I would want the pin shared if it were mine.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

This is an interesting site. I met a publisher a few weeks ago at a book festival who told me about this site. Apparently, a lot of readers come here. I'm sill trying to figure out how to use it x_x


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Claudia Lefeve said:


> Eliza, I'm loving your boards!


Eek! Just saw this. Thanks! 

Added a bunch of you.


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

I love Pinterest! It's soooo addicting.

Here's the link to my boards: http://pinterest.com/rachellevaughn/


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty new to Pinterest, but really like it

http://pinterest.com/martaszemik/

see you there


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'm another noob on there. I confess to fearing the time sink that will happen as the shiny lights of that thing suck me in. But I did sign up. It gave me a place to post my favorite Kurt Vonnegut video.

http://pinterest.com/shadesbreath/


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

John Daulton said:


> Yeah, I'm another noob on there. I confess to fearing the time sink that will happen as the shiny lights of that thing suck me in. But I did sign up.


It was a bit of a time sink the first day or two, but I've found that now I just sign on in the evening to browse the new pins (which doesn't take long) or if I find something I want to post. Ten minutes a day, maybe.


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

here's mine

http://pinterest.com/wandowande/


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I added many of you. I joined a while back...didn't know there was a thread on here:

http://pinterest.com/amberrnh/


----------



## Vickie Britton (Apr 11, 2012)

I like the idea of the site. Here's my link http://pinterest.com/vickbrit/


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

I'm there: http://pinterest.com/nathanwrann/


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

How long does it take to get an invite? Or can someone send me an invite?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> How long does it take to get an invite? Or can someone send me an invite?


PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't gotten an official invite for Pintrest yet.  Is anyone using it to market their books and is it working?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Is anyone using it to market their books and is it working?


Although I haven't been using Pinterest very long yet, I get the sense that it's considered bad form to focus too much on "marketing" vs. sharing a range of things that are of interest. I think it's somewhat like Twitter -- people who tweet almost exclusively about their product or service tend not to be followed much. Those who offer a mix of "ad" tweets with tweets on other topics, interactions with others, and re-tweeting others tend to do well _over time_.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

For most people, Pinterist is pretty pain free, no matter what you use it for. I would agree that, like all social media used for publicity, you have to loosen your tie in order for it to work. Be seen as a real person, share your interests, or even just what you think is mighty purty, and chillax.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still figuring this out, but would appreciate some follows. Thanks!

http://pinterest.com/ajarretta/

~ Aithne


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine:

http://pinterest.com/jimc1946/


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

It's certainly interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. http://pinterest.com/toddrtystad/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a pinboard for each novel. It's kinda fun!

http://pinterest.com/noveldog/


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok I am on Pinterest now.
http://pinterest.com/rmprioleau/

However, I keep getting a page that says 'building feed' and all it does is keep refreshing the page. I tried adding a pin but it doesn't show up on my board.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Very addicting! I mostly post food and clothes, but I also post book covers from other people that I find inspiring and pictures that make me start thinking of stories!

http://pinterest.com/ruthmadison/


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok I see what the problem was. I wasn't following anyone. LOL I think it's working now. It's pretty nifty! I can see why so many people find it addicting


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been having fun with Pinterest, especially the food/recipe posts. I wasn't really thinking about it that much in terms of a marketing tool, but today I was having coffee with a friend of mine and she mentioned she regularly gets hundreds of repins and likes when she pins stuff. She was an early adopter.

That really made me pay attention. I'm going to use Pinterest a bit more now. Apparently the key to getting attention is to pin new images (instead of just repinning others' photos), and pinning at high-traffic times of the day (5 a.m. to catch the before-work crowd, and 5 p.m. to catch the after-work crowd). If I get any noticeable results from pinning more, I'll let y'all know!

http://pinterest.com/teashopgirl


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/collateralds/

For all the artworks we have done so far. Not so much book covers... yet.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Strange, I'm following several people's boards, yet it's only saying I'm following 2 people. Why is that?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it only says you're following someone or that they are following you if you (or they) select to follow all that person's boards. If you follow specific boards (which is what I do for most people) then it only shows up under their follower count for that particular board (I don't think you can see who is following a particular board of yours, at least, I haven't been able to work it out. If you miss it in the feed on the home page, then you probably won't know.)

For example, last time I checked I had 1113 followers - but some of my boards had 2126 followers.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:



> I think it only says you're following someone or that they are following you if you (or they) select to follow all that person's boards. If you follow specific boards (which is what I do for most people) then it only shows up under their follower count for that particular board (I don't think you can see who is following a particular board of yours, at least, I haven't been able to work it out. If you miss it in the feed on the home page, then you probably won't know.)
> 
> For example, last time I checked I had 1113 followers (mostly Facebook friends) - but some of my boards had 2126 followers.


That is so weird and confusing. Thanks for the explanation, though.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, I'd like it if it showed who was following a particular board - because it might mean that they have similar taste/interests and that I could follow them back and find more interesting stuff.  I don't often want to follow all of someone's boards.  For example, I might share their taste in jewellery or interior design, but have no interest in their boards called "My favourite chopped liver recipes" or "Nail colours my dog would wear if she were human".


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Yep, I'd like it if it showed who was following a particular board - because it might mean that they have similar taste/interests and that I could follow them back and find more interesting stuff. I don't often want to follow all of someone's boards. For example, I might share their taste in jewellery or interior design, but have no interest in their boards called "My favourite chopped liver recipes" or "Nail colours my dog would wear if she were human".


Just follow the boards you like.  No need need to follow them all from one user.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, I know.  I was just explaining why I didn't auto-follow all boards by everyone, in case anyone was wondering why I wasn't following them.    

It only seems to show people who do follow all your boards.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm hoping that someone that already has an account can answer a few questions for me.  Is there a way to make your boards private or does everything you pin on your board get your name put on it? I have tried to research this, but have only found that you can make it invisible to google searches. I not sure what that actually would mean in the long run.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/brendancarrol7/

I actually have pins on mine! A bonus. I don't see any way to make a board private like you can make photos on Facebook private.


----------



## jeffyo (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's mine. I'm getting a good response, lots of repins. http://pinterest.com/jeffyo/the-eye-of-the-archer/


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Here I am...http://pinterest.com/ariswhittier/

I pin on an array of different topics


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's mine! http://pinterest.com/lilianahart/


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is the link to my Pinterest boards. I'm not sure if I've gotten any sales through it or not, but I've only been using it for the last month. I pin on topics that relate to preparedness since the topic is a central theme in my writing.

http://pinterest.com/bystanderbooks/


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got mine going now. I hope to add more of my art, photos, writing as I go along. It's a slow process.

http://pinterest.com/jclendening/


----------



## Vickie Britton (Apr 11, 2012)

Several "pinners" have moved my craft of writing book "Fiction: From Plotting to Publication" on to their boards, so that's nice.  I think Pinterest is a fun idea.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I like to play on Pinterest when my mind needs a break from writing. The site is loaded with the talents of many artists.

My link: http://pinterest.com/mebbryant/

CAUTION: You may become addicted to *Pinterest*.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~Admin note: Thanks Meb, great idea for a thread!

FYI, to those who are adding Pinterest links here, we are re-pinning your books to our KindleBoards Pinterest page (subject to our family-friendly guidelines).

http://www.pinterest.com/kindleboards

Please "follow" and re-pin as you see fit!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

There is a thread where many of us have listed our Pinterest URL, so we can follow each other...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104044.0.html


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Argh! I resisted for so long but clicked on the link above and now I've requested an invite.

I will not become addicted. I will not become addicted. I will not become addicted (and so on...).


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

So excited to find this thread. I'm just off to work, but when I get back, I'm sure that my evening will be taken up looking at everyone's beautiful boards. 

Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/raquellyon/


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I love Pinterest! http://pinterest.com/zelahmeyer/

It's a huge time-sink though. I've actually had to occasionally ban myself from using it so that I can get something more productive done!


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

garam81 said:


> Argh! I resisted for so long but clicked on the link above and now I've requested an invite.
> 
> I will not become addicted. I will not become addicted. I will not become addicted (and so on...).


If you need an invite, just send me your email addy, and I'll send one your way. 

If anyone else needs one, just do the same!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Katja, thanks very much! 

Will send you a PM as soon as I figure out how to send one.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

As a side benefit...
I started to post my free teaching products on Pinterest, plus some of my blog posts (especially when I give away free stuff). I realized that Pinterest was generating a lot of traffic and turning that traffic into sales. I'm not sure how it would work for books, but if you are running a free promotion, it's worth an extra shot.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a bottomless pit endless source of eye candy, and a nice place to relax when my mind is tired of words. I enjoy putting up pics for my boards, one of which is graphics that can inspire stories. I do have a board for my novels and stories. Don't know whether it does anything for sales, but it's an easy self-promote without being obnoxious. http://pinterest.com/csmcclellan/


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

Joined a month or so ago. Have a board for my book,where I've pinned stuff that is part of my book...locations, objects, etc No other boards yet, which I guess is good since it means I haven't been spending hours on the computer looking at shiny objects!

Does anyone know if there is a way to reorder what you have pinnned to a certain board?

http://pinterest.com/kellywho/


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just joined today.

http://www.pinterest.com/garam81

Will have a look at everyone else's boards.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, I'm always late to the parties. Just signed up last night...

http://pinterest.com/arthurslade/


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

I hate to admit it, but despite playing with Pinterest several times, I still haven't figured out what it *is*. The pictures are nice. You can follow people. So? What's the point? I can do that on Twitter and Facebook and Google Plus. Even more perplexing is how it was recently valued at $1.5 Billion.

Maybe I'm missing something, or maybe I'm just suffering from social media overload and I'm too tired to open up to the experience...


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm on Pinterest, but I haven't figured it out either.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

When I started with Pinterest, it was just kind of fun, now it's starting to get useful for me as a tool, too. It's nice, for example, to stick a pin related to something I'm researching there.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't get enough Pinterest. I pin a lot of book covers and gorgeous kitchens. 

http://pinterest.com/teashopgirl


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I hate to admit it, but despite playing with Pinterest several times, I still haven't figured out what it *is*.


Just think about it as a place to put things you find inspiring or pin ideas for later use - in pictures. I have some vague memory reading that the founders weren't exactly sure what it was for either. So don't worry.  Just use it as you like. I use it to put up pictures that inspire me or I want to use as influence for my writings.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't joined Pinterest, mainly because it takes me enough time keeping active on Facebook, Twitter, Kindleboards, and Goodreads. I'm not sure, but think quality over quantity for me. I don't have many interests outside writing and books, and while I'm sure I'd find interesting things, I just can't spare the time right now.

Debra


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I use it to design my dream house, track my ideal wardrobe, and - primarily - for bookmarking recipes and craft tutorials!  I'm very visual and I'm much more likely to try a recipe if I have a yummy looking picture of it pinned to a Pinterest Board.  

I've already discovered so many gorgeous things through the site!  It's probably worth so much money because it is an absolutely brilliant way of introducing customers to a product.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I hate to admit it, but despite playing with Pinterest several times, I still haven't figured out what it *is*. The pictures are nice. You can follow people. So? What's the point? I can do that on Twitter and Facebook and Google Plus. Even more perplexing is how it was recently valued at $1.5 Billion.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, or maybe I'm just suffering from social media overload and I'm too tired to open up to the experience...


It probably works best if you're naturally drawn to visual media. For me, it's partly a relief from words. There are no expectations about following, commenting, etc. The absence of things I dislike about Facebook and Google+ is part of the appeal.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

kcochran said:


> Joined a month or so ago. Have a board for my book,where I've pinned stuff that is part of my book...locations, objects, etc No other boards yet, which I guess is good since it means I haven't been spending hours on the computer looking at shiny objects!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to reorder what you have pinnned to a certain board?
> 
> http://pinterest.com/kellywho/


Oh, I like that, posting photographs, videos of locations, objects, of your book. What a fantastic way of using Pinterest for promoting your book. Good thinking. 

http://pinterest.com/alanpetersen/


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I hate to admit it, but despite playing with Pinterest several times, I still haven't figured out what it *is*. The pictures are nice. You can follow people. So? What's the point? I can do that on Twitter and Facebook and Google Plus. Even more perplexing is how it was recently valued at $1.5 Billion.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, or maybe I'm just suffering from social media overload and I'm too tired to open up to the experience...


It's focused on social photo sharing (video too) and it's theme based (each theme is a board). Add that "cork board" gimmick and voilà, you have the new social darling valued at a billion bucks. 

Facebook will probably end up buying them anyway, like they did Instagram.

The most important thing to understand about Pinterest is that's it's in the top ten for the most popular social media sharing sites with 11 million total visits per week (it's probably even higher now since I read that awhile ago).

The majority of visitors are female, so something to consider when promoting your books on there.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

I joined a few months ago, admit to feeling a bit lost and overwhelmed there. I don't really get it. I do want to figure it out though because I read somewhere that it's very effective at driving traffic....not sure how though.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

pamclaughton said:


> I joined a few months ago, admit to feeling a bit lost and overwhelmed there. I don't really get it. I do want to figure it out though because I read somewhere that it's very effective at driving traffic....not sure how though.


Set up a board for your book and add the URL to your website or Amazon book page so you can drive traffic from there to your web property. You have to get creative to get people to want to click on that link.

For example, you can pin your video book trailer on your board with a link to where they can buy your book. If your trailer piques their interest, hopefully they'll click on your URL from Piniterest and onto your website.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I find that when I need new ideas for recipes and delectable dishes Pinterest is a goldmine!


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so there!

http://pinterest.com/suzannamedeiros/

If anyone needs an invite, feel free to give me a shout.  As well as some personal household/crafting stuff, I love using it to pin pictures of characters for my stories, settings, pictures that spark ideas for scenes. I started to pin Regency-era stuff, but then realized that it would be so much easier just to follow Suzi Love's Pinterest account - http://pinterest.com/suziloveoz/. If you think you'll be writing anything set in Regency England, you'll definitely want to check her out.

(I follow more than the 21 people currently listed on my profile, but it only shows the people for whom I'm following all their boards. Since I have 9 year old twins who like to check out my "animals" board, I unfollow some of the more risqué boards some people may have, which knocks down the following number even though I'm following the rest of their boards.)

Edited to add:



kcochran said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to reorder what you have pinnned to a certain board?


No ... not yet, anyway. Pinterest is still in beta so things are changing. A recent change I really like is the ability to set which picture you want as your board cover. When I originally signed up you were stuck with your last pin as the board cover.


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Welp, took a while but I followed everyone. 

Here I am: http://pinterest.com/aetherlev/

Mostly covers and a few oddities, like board of Obama making silly faces.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I follow boards I am interested in, and not all boards. The easiest way to do it is following back the board where my pin is repinned.
Here's an example: http://pinterest.com/pin/22095854392304269/

I will do that for all those who pin my quotes or books or whatever I have. Happy pinning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Imogen Rose said:


> Link, so I can follow you!
> http://pinterest.com/imogenrosepin/


I pinned one of the books as a test. If you or anyone pin mine, I will reciprocate on this board: http://pinterest.com/drdln/book-covers/


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Suzanna Medeiros said:


> I am so there!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/suzannamedeiros/
> 
> If anyone needs an invite, feel free to give me a shout.  As well as some personal household/crafting stuff, I love using it to pin pictures of characters for my stories, settings, pictures that spark ideas for scenes. I started to pin Regency-era stuff, but then realized that it would be so much easier just to follow Suzi Love's Pinterest account - http://pinterest.com/suziloveoz/. If you think you'll be writing anything set in Regency England, you'll definitely want to check her out.


Oo - thanks for the heads up on the Suzi Love account! Duly bookmarked. 

A good one for fashion during various eras is: http://pinterest.com/meowmix1949/ - She's got boards with loads of pins for half-a-dozen or so periods.

(Edited to fix smiley.)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I set up my page a couple of days ago.

http://pinterest.com/stevevernon/

Like more than a few of you have mentioned it is addictive as hell.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....................


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the input, especially Alan P. I've had one quick look so far and ran sequealing. I don't even like the way FBook has moved across to masses of images. I can't be doing with it; I deal in words.

Oh well, a stiff drink and have another go...


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

ETS PRESS said:


> As a side benefit...
> I started to post my free teaching products on Pinterest, plus some of my blog posts (especially when I give away free stuff). I realized that Pinterest was generating a lot of traffic and turning that traffic into sales. I'm not sure how it would work for books, but if you are running a free promotion, it's worth an extra shot.


I've started promoting books on Pinterest and other social media sites for authors, but I don't know how many sales it's generated as I'm just getting started.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I have a video book trailer board. If you have a a video book trailer, PM me the URL and I'll pin it. YouTube works best.

http://pinterest.com/alanpetersen/book-trailers/


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just followed all five pages of you  except Mel Comely whose link would not work for me
I have also repinned DrDinn's books 
I haven't got much up there yet but here is my link https://pinterest.com/ruthintrilogy/

Thanks for any follows back


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> I have just followed all five pages of you  except Mel Comely whose link would not work for me
> I have also repinned DrDLN's books


Thanks for pinning my books Tessa. I have repinned your books too.

Those who have not done it, please pin my books you like ("Self-help and spiritual Books" board) and I will reciprocate every one.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's mine - http://pinterest.com/stacyjuba/ 
Thanks!


----------



## MacMill (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://pinterest.com/cortec/


----------



## Christine (Feb 18, 2011)

I've decided I sort of love Pinterest. Here's my page:
http://www.pinterest.com/christineconder


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up with, 
Christine, 
McMill and Stacy Juba


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...I have a lot of following to do!

http://pinterest.com/thumperwabbt/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MacMill said:


> Here's mine:
> http://pinterest.com/cortec/


I have repinned your books. 
Those who have not done it, please pin my books you like (" My Self-help and spiritual Books" board) and I will reciprocate every one.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Pinterest addict, here. Images are so much more satisfying than words!

http://pinterest.com/axsokoloff/


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's mine. http://pinterest.com/ariswhittier/ I really love pinterest. I blieve I followed everyone.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up with, Thumper
Alexandra Sokoloff
if people do pin my books i will reciprocate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I have caught up with everyone. If not please let me know.

Those who have not done it, please pin my books you like ("Self-help and spiritual Books" board) and I will reciprocate every one.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pinterest is indeed fast becoming a great resource for authors. If you are not familiar with Pinterest, you might want to read this article: "How authors can use Pinterest as a promotional tool"

Please feel free to post a link to your book for pinning by others.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

I love Pinterest!

Here's my profile: http://pinterest.com/kerrygiven/


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just followed kmgiven


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

After reading several blogs where the person has been sued for abusing copyrighted material unknowingly, I deactivated my account. I love Pinterest and I'll miss the beautiful imagery. Playing on Pinterest was a welcomed escape for my brain after dealing with written words hours on end. Farewell.


----------



## chumlyb (Apr 1, 2011)

Having this thread bumped was timely for me since I just took a Pinterest webinar (do you "take" webinars?) this afternoon.  It's finally starting to make sense for me - for a long time it didn't.  It's great to see how other KB members are using the site.

The copyright issues do bother me but my hope is to use it without crossing those lines - with my own images, with sites that have "Pin It" buttons, etc. My boards probably won't be nearly so exquisite but at least I'll be on the right side of the law.  It's too big and too popular a site to ignore.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Chumlyb,
I love the site, so I'll just float around Pinterest wishing I could take good photographs.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

In addition to pinning each other's books, the best way I have found is to add each other in Group boards. If you're members of any Group Board, please feel free to add my name in "Add another pinner" after you click on edit board. Pin my books you like ("Self-help and spiritual Books" board) and I will reciprocate every one.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Pinterest is so much fun! Here's my link: http://pinterest.com/lisamaliga/my-books/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like pinterest and spend more time than FB and twitter...
The best way to promote your books I have found is to add each other in Group boards. If you're members of any popular Group Board, please feel free to add my name in "Add another pinner" after you click on edit board.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I love Pintrest.  Here's my link: http://pinterest.com/melissalwebb/


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I've just started 
Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/anyaallyn/the-dollhouse-trilogy/

I followed everyone here 
Dr DLN, I love your idea of group boards. I've love to start a YA paranormal reads board - will get onto that when I can (thanks for the tip!)

I've also heard that storyboards on pinterest are popular - a lot of work to get them right and in sequence though, as you can't move 'pins' around at will.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/andresanthomas/


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm in! http://pinterest.com/seanhrobertson/ Will follow you all as well right now. Best of success to us all!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't really been able to get into Pinterest. I think it's because I'm not interested in decorating, cooking, or fashion. But I've always related better to words than pictures anyway.

I'm not ruling out the possibility of creating an account at some point in the future, but for now it's not for me.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Catana said:


> It probably works best if you're naturally drawn to visual media. For me, it's partly a relief from words. There are no expectations about following, commenting, etc. The absence of things I dislike about Facebook and Google+ is part of the appeal.


^^This.

I love the visual impact Pinterest has. I find it very soothing compared to other social sites. I try to limit myself of course... and I find it very helpful for inspiration. Sometimes just the photos of quiet spaces that I've pinned inspire me to write with peace.

Also, I've never been able to shop for clothes with much success- I can't figure out what I like. But after pinning a whole board of clothes I liked, I noticed a definite trend. It's strange, but it's been good for finding my own taste.

http://pinterest.com/journeymama


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Victoria J said:


> I find that when I need new ideas for recipes and delectable dishes Pinterest is a goldmine!


My partner does the same. He's absolutely addicted to Pinterest.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a fan. http://pinterest.com/lisagracebooks/


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool! Here's me! http://pinterest.com/jahuss/i-am-just-junco/


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a total Pinterest addict: http://pinterest.com/teashopgirl/


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine is sort of interesting. I've started adding people who look like my characters.
http://pinterest.com/jasonzchristie/


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

jasonzc said:


> Mine is sort of interesting. I've started adding people who look like my characters.
> http://pinterest.com/jasonzchristie/


Followed you in Writing!  I'm here: http://pinterest.com/jahuss/i-am-just-junco/


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Pinterest, and I use it regularly for marketing. Great idea for KB! http://pinterest.com/lilianahart/my-books/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I have gotten lots of traffic to my blog through Pinterest. I plan on pinning my books as soon as I have them in paper form.

My Pinterest Boards: http://pinterest.com/size12bystpat/

I'm going now to follow you all; hope you follow me back!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I joined (like, five minutes ago) http://pinterest.com/mikandra/my-books/


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm just getting more into pinterest (other than checking it out), but I've put up a board about my writing. So far I have boards started about crafts, clothes I like, and interesting household stuff, though there's not a lot pinned yet.

Here's my link: http://pinterest.com/sheilaguthrie/


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't used Pinterest much lately, but I'm re-inspired by this thread to start posting again.

Here's me: http://pinterest.com/geoffwakeling/


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the mood board for my book, still needs a bit of work, but I'm quite pleased with it so far! http://pinterest.com/raquellyon/foxblood/


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Rlyon said:


> Here's the mood board for my book, still needs a bit of work, but I'm quite pleased with it so far! http://pinterest.com/raquellyon/foxblood/


That's a GREAT board


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Mine's pretty crap at the moment. Think I'll have to re-organize it tomorrow.

http://pinterest.com/garam81/

I'll add everyone in a mo'.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry to say that we have certain attitude to push our books on these boards. Me included.

Simply following and asking others to follow will not work, IMO.

It is not even worth to follow someone with fewer followers who have nothing interesting and is not going to do anything about it.

When I say, If you're members of any popular Group Board, please feel free to add my name in "Add another pinner" after you click on edit board; that doesn't mean we need a board about particular book or even category. Play around is all I can say. All the best to everyone.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Pinterest is not just about cooking and recipes. Life changing Quotes, for example, have no pictures. It has almost every topic and even picture is worth thousand words holds true. I happen to like more than FB and twitter and hardly visit these after I have joined pinterest.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, to those who are adding Pinterest links here, we are re-pinning your books to our KindleBoards Pinterest page:

http://www.pinterest.com/kindleboards

(Subject to our family-friendly guidelines.)

Please "follow" and re-pin as you see fit! 

_(Admin note: merged this thread with earlier similar Pinterest thread.)_


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a really interesting thread. I'd heard of Pinterest but hadn't looked at it. Just nipped over to the site and, whilst it looks complicated, all the cool pictures are amazing! I especially like inspiring quotes and that sort of thing. I'm very visual so this might be the social media for me!

Just one question: how on earth do you use it to promote books?


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm at

http://pinterest.com/collinkelley/

Pinning about fiction, poetry, films and music.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I joined Pinterest yesterday http://pinterest.com/mikandra/

I'm rather unsure how it works.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm at http://pinterest.com/cjarcher/ 
I have a book deals and freebies board which I keep up to date with any freebies of my own and other books that look interesting.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a cool idea, a freebie board. I might snarf that idea, if you don't mind.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I would like to join group boards related to health and inspiration or any other popular topic. Please free to add me. Thanks.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been meaning to respond to this for awhile. Mine is: http://pinterest.com/stacyjuba/ I always follow back.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is my Pinterest board. It's called crime fiction but basically I am happy to post your book cover regardless of genre.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://pinterest.com/corabuhlert/


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I love Pinterest. Too much, actually 

My boards are:

*Anya Allyn*
http://pinterest.com/anyaallyn/

*Book Covers Market*
http://pinterest.com/bcmarket/


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I am curious to know if the Pinterest craze is still going strong like it was around this time last year.


----------

